# Ditchingham Mill / Maltings Norfolk - Nov 2010



## UrbanX (Nov 22, 2010)

This is another site suggested by Em_Ux (Thank you! )

As I started to research this place I noticed a theme started to crop up: 

_“The urbex site was crazy dangerous so it was cut short.”_
Sophos9

I emailed Black Shuck, an experienced local explorer for his opinion:
_”It’s a death trap”_

Sounds like fun. Let’s have a look on Google Street View:






Hmm, It does look like a death trap... let’s go! 
I grabbed Em_UX, as it was her wise idea, and drove off into the mists of Norfolk. 





Arriving at the site we were immediately confronted by the 8ft high smooth hoarding - Boasting signs about how guarded it is by ‘Gardwell Security’ (as photo above) After a quick scout of the perimeter and some ninja skills, we were in. 

The burnt out portion shrouded in the morning mist. 










The southern building is a former silk mill and runs parallel with the street to the south. This building was substantially damaged by a fire during the late 1990’s. 





Much of the roof of this building is now missing. Oddly they seem to have demolished it 90% of the way down, and then stopped. Leaving the final portion of furnace rooms relatively in tact.






The site consists of buildings on the western part of the site with a large area of undeveloped land forming the eastern part of the site. It has two main buildings. The northern building is brick with some substantial ‘concrete’ additions especially in the north west corner and formed the main malthouse building. 











This is separated from the southern building by a stream which splits the site in two, which we weren’t expecting. Again a bit of searching and lateral thinking got us across to the mill without getting wet. 






To the east of the silk mill building is a small complex of silos and tanks, I just love the light in this area: 





We made our way to the main mill building. The familiar smell of damp rotting timber fills our nostrils. 





We step inside and it’s pitch black, our irises widen to let in more light. 





The route up to the first floor left by previous visitors is on the ‘slightly dodgy’ side of user friendly:





It really is too dangerous to go any higher in the main mill, the timber floors seem to have the structural integrity of tracing paper. I’ve noticed an external walkway connecting the newer concrete silo’s to the mill at high level. The ladder up to the walkway seems fine so I scramble up: 





At the top the walkway appears to be structurally sound, but is inches deep in pigeon crap. I can’t see what I’m even putting my weight onto, so decide it’s a bad idea and shimmy back down. When I’m home I read on another website:
_”I noticed a link bridge between the two buildings however using the Nikon lens could see that the wooden flooring was rotten – falling from here would be certain death”_ 

I’m glad I didn’t go for a stroll across. 

A dated brick puts this building as old as the Queen Mother, God rest her soul. This explains why this mill is in a similar state to her first hip. 





UrbanX Chilling by the mist: 





We decide we’ve pushed our luck far enough, and decide to leave the mill while we’re still alive, albeit covered in dust and pigeon crap. We leave by our original entry point, timing it just to miss the passing cars.


----------



## DJ-Jamster (Nov 22, 2010)

good report, what shame its being bulldozed, does anyone know what is happening with the site?

By the way its a Maltings not a mill


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 22, 2010)

It has the architecture of a maltings, but I thought it would be classed as a mill becaus if it's fabric production. What is the official difference?!


----------



## Norfolkbloke (Nov 22, 2010)

Nice one, been through the area loads of times but never had the chance for an explore!

Great pics!

NB


----------



## Em_Ux (Nov 23, 2010)

Here's a few photos I took while out with UrbanX at the mill/maltings.

You can just make out the pigeons on the roof. This was like pigeon paradise here!













The walkway UrbanX mentioned.
















Thanks UrbanX for a fantastic explore


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 23, 2010)

Wow fantastic pics Em! 
Especially like the one through the bars and the last one, the mist makes it really atmospheric. 

I think it's been both a mill, and a maltings! 
To quote Whites Directory of Norfolk 1845...



> “DITCHINGHAM, a large scattered village, extending southward to the river Waveney, opposite Bungay, 13 miles S.S.E. of Norwich, has in its parish 1,124 souls, 2,055A. of land, and a large Silk-Mill, erected about 12 years ago, and belonging to Messrs. Grout & Co., of Norwich, who employ here about 500 hands.”


----------



## KooK. (Nov 23, 2010)

great pics guys, the fog gives it a real nice atmosphere. It's a shame this type of floor malting are disappearing as they take up a lot of space in favour of big industrial kiln jobs.


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 23, 2010)

Love those pics, both. Really nice atmosphere and a great-looking explore.


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 23, 2010)

Aww cheers foxy! It always a great reward when you drive miles to a site you're not even sure you can get into, and your rewarded with this!


----------



## Em_Ux (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks Foxy 

Have been passed this site a few times so was great to get in and have a look around!


----------



## Black Shuck (Nov 24, 2010)

Hello Urban and Em. Good to see you made it to Suffolk. Ditchingham Maltings is a cool explore and yes, you are right. The Furnace Rooms side of the complex dates from the 18 th century and was originally a Silkmill as you can see by the architecture. Then combined to form Watneys Brewery. Glad to see you didn't take it too far as the whle place was earmarked for Demo and had actually been started on. The whole of the Buildings foundations are unstable. Me an M02W obviously did it at the right time!!! Great shots and you too Em. Hope to see you soon for the other, you know where!!!


----------

